# ovary Pain



## Gilette

Is is normal to have ovary pain after a miscarriage. My left side is hurting today :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I actually developed a cyst on my left ovary before I miscarried. I spoke to my RE about it and she said it was actually very normal. It's been about 2 weeks since they told me about the cyst and I finally don't have any pain from it. It mustve went away. If you are really concerned you can get an ultrasound to confirm what the pain is coming from.


----------



## Gilette

Thanks I have a ultrasound next Thursday so hopefully they can figure out why I am having such pain there


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I've been getting pains in my left and right ovary areas aswell intermittently. Sharp shttoing pains. I had an internal scan and it never picked anything up. I've never had it before my miscarriage. I prefer to tell myself that its just my ovaries starting up again to produce an egg


----------



## mercedes2010

First off, I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*

I have always had ovary pain during ovulation, as far back as I can remember since I started menstruating. I don't know where you are in the cycle, how long it's been since your MC, or if you think you might be ovulating but that's just my experience where ovary pain is concerned. I did have cysts at one time but they didn't cause me pain and they went away on their own. Hope this helps! :flower:


----------



## daviess3

I had same thing girls an my doctor gave me antibiotics today for uti bladder infection so go to ur gp if u feel like this i hadshooting pains an feeling full bladdder an pain when im at the point of holding it!! Sorry tmi!! Get checked girls Im 6 days past my mc so i no its not ov yet as im still lightly bleeding xx


----------



## Rachb1987

gilette..im 7 weeks post m/c and i have an intermittent pain/ache in my left side too, where my ovary is. i seen the doctor this mornin and he didnt seem to think it was anythin to worry about, and i still havent had AF either :( hugs to you :( it shorrible that we have to go through this :(


----------



## new37

I've been having the same pains - and i'm 3 wks past my mc. I've never had pain that i can remember, during ovulation before... i was also thinking maybe this is my body trying to kick-start my ovaries again :) 

Mercedes - or anyone who does have pain normally during ovulation - how long does the pain last? I've had it on and off for the last 4 days or so.... but it's quite mild and often just a little shoot of pain....


----------



## new37

Just an update for what it's worth: i'm btwn 3-4 weeks since my mc and over the last five days or so i've been occasionally getting pains in ovary region but no fever or strange d/c. Today when i went to the bathroom i got a cramp there so bad it scared the crap out of me! So i went to the ER - they checked me out, blood work, urine sample, physical exam and nothing wrong. He said its so soon after the mc - it could be my uterus just contracting. He told me to take ibuprofen every 4 hours until the pain is gone. 

hope this helps! i was surprised i'm still in a bit of pain but i guess it's par for the course for a while after the mc. 

Good luck to you all.


----------

